# Diablo 3: Start heute um Mitternacht, Installation ab 17:01 Uhr möglich



## SebastianThoeing (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Start heute um Mitternacht, Installation ab 17:01 Uhr möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Start heute um Mitternacht, Installation ab 17:01 Uhr möglich


----------



## BleedMage (14. Mai 2012)

"Den Diablo 3-Installer gibt es über diesen Link."

Link fehlt^^


----------



## Tiakara (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn mir mal jemand verraten könnte, warum der blöde Download auf meinem Desktop-PC heute nicht über 300 kb/s geht. Das dauert so ja Stunden und an meiner Leitung dürfte es nicht liegen.


----------



## iPhone4Fan (14. Mai 2012)

Tiakara schrieb:


> Wenn mir mal jemand verraten könnte, warum der blöde Download auf meinem Desktop-PC heute nicht über 300 kb/s geht. Das dauert so ja Stunden und an meiner Leitung dürfte es nicht liegen.


 
Die Server sind höchstwahrscheinlich überlastet!
Deine Leitung kann da auch nichts reißen!


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (14. Mai 2012)

Sind die Abo Prämien schon unterwegs? Wenn nicht fahre ich heute Abend zum MM und kauf es mir da noch mal und verkaufe die Abo Prämie wieder.


----------



## s3bish (14. Mai 2012)

iPhone4Fan schrieb:


> Die Server sind höchstwahrscheinlich überlastet!
> Deine Leitung kann da auch nichts reißen!


 
Stimmt wohl so. Vor ein paar Tagen war es ein Glückspiel je nach Uhrzeit, aber heute wird man zu keiner Zeit mehr einen guten Speed erreichen.
Ich habe auch noch nie gesehen, dass bei Amazon ein Spiel ausverkauft war! Wehe ich komme heute Nacht nicht rein


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (14. Mai 2012)

300kb/s? Da freue ich mich mit meiner 3000er Leitung immer drüber, wenn´s so schnell geht.  6h 45 hat es heute nacht bei mir gedauert, bis das Teil geladen war.

Manche haben hier Ansprüche


----------



## wurzn (14. Mai 2012)

iPhone4Fan schrieb:


> Die Server sind höchstwahrscheinlich überlastet!
> Deine Leitung kann da auch nichts reißen!


 
is doch p2p

"Stimmt wohl so. Vor ein paar Tagen war es ein Glückspiel je nach Uhrzeit, aber heute wird man zu keiner Zeit mehr einen guten Speed erreichen."

naja, habs die letzten tage 3 mal geladen  jedes mal voller speed.


----------



## Emke (14. Mai 2012)

Schon witzig mit anzusehen dass manche nicht 1-2 Tage länger warten können sondern am Releasetag zocken müssen


----------



## ED (14. Mai 2012)

"Es sieht also ganz danach aus, als könnten die Vorbesteller, die bereits ihre Versionen in Händen halten, pünktlich um Mitternacht loslegen."

ja genau, alle außer diejenigen, die d3 als Abo Prämie bestellt haben, weil es nicht rechtzeitig geliefert wurde! 

Danke Computec


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich lass mir noch Zeit mit Diablo 3, ich zahle ungern mehr als 30€ für ein neues Spiel und selbst bei den Key-Shops zahlt man bei dem Hype grade 45€ dafür. Außerdem gibts zum Start sich jede Menge Chaos mal schaun obs Battlenet crasht.


----------



## Slayer2 (14. Mai 2012)

ED schrieb:


> "Es sieht also ganz danach aus, als könnten die Vorbesteller, die bereits ihre Versionen in Händen halten, pünktlich um Mitternacht loslegen."
> 
> ja genau, alle außer diejenigen, die d3 als Abo Prämie bestellt haben, weil es nicht rechtzeitig geliefert wurde!
> 
> Danke Computec



Meldung bei Facebook:

"Ihr  habt einen neuen PC-Games-Abonnenten geworben und freut euch jetzt auf  eure Prämie (Diablo 3)? Unser Leserservice hat uns soeben die frohe  Botschaft überbracht, dass die Päckchen auf dem Weg zu euch sind und  morgen via UPS pünktlich bei euch eintreffen. Wir wünschen euch viel  Spaß mit Diablo 3 - und den neuen Abonnenten viel Freude mit PC Games!"

Passt also doch alles. Lieferung kommt am 15ten wie erwartet.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Mai 2012)

die große error 37 show heut abend 0.01 Uhr 
ihr seid alle eingeladen


----------



## ED (14. Mai 2012)

Slayer2 schrieb:


> Meldung bei Facebook:
> 
> Passt also doch alles. Lieferung kommt am 15ten wie erwartet.


 
link?


----------



## Gsponk1 (14. Mai 2012)

17.04Uhr Geht nicht.


----------



## Darthbrezel (14. Mai 2012)

17:04 noch nix mit installation ;D


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

17:04 und nix mit Installieren... ^^


----------



## instinct666 (14. Mai 2012)

von wegen 17.01uhr .. bei mir gehts noch ned


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

lol xD 3freaks 1Gedanke....


----------



## Gsponk1 (14. Mai 2012)

entschuldige mal ich bin auch immer pünktlich.
auf keinen kannste dich heutzutage mehr verlassen


----------



## Xeomorph (14. Mai 2012)

bei mir geht hier nix!!! Keine Installation möglich!!!


----------



## Nightred (14. Mai 2012)

FEUER FÄLLT NOCH VOM HIMMEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Es ist nach 17 uhr ... bei mir steht was von Feuer fällt vom Himmel, Diablo 3 ist noch  nicht veröffentlicht. .... grrr  nix mit istalation ab 17 uhr *tz* *g*


----------



## Metalhawk (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, wie immer halt


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

*rien ne va plus: nix geht 
*


----------



## xoinkx (14. Mai 2012)

es regnet immer noch -.-


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

jetzt gehts!!!


----------



## xoinkx (14. Mai 2012)

geht


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

Monday, 14 May
5:11:21 p.m.
(GMT + 2:00) 

zeitlich sollte eigentlich alles passen..... ohje das gibt bedenken ob die server pünktlich Online gehen....


----------



## instinct666 (14. Mai 2012)

geht loooos


----------



## Gsponk1 (14. Mai 2012)

error steam
wie lustig


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2012)

Andime schrieb:


> *rien ne va plus: nix geht
> *


Also Rein ne va *plus* bedeutet: Nichts geht* mehr*.
Das würde wiederum bedeutet, dass es mal ging 

Oje, ich hab heut und morgen frei und werd mir darum D3 erst am Mittwoch zulegen, wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehe.
Ich bin wohl zu alt für solche Hypes


----------



## xoinkx (14. Mai 2012)

hahaha lol


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

was braucht man da für ein Stream sollte doch alles auf der DVD sein -.-


----------



## wurzn (14. Mai 2012)

error


----------



## Darthbrezel (14. Mai 2012)

haha nice Stream Error xDD scheise wars


----------



## Charmaine221 (14. Mai 2012)

hallo herr online-redakteur, nix geht, sag mal was - danke


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

WTF , der GB installer ist defekt, hab es heute morgen aber erst gezogen, US Version geht, kann ich aber vor 0.01 nicht zocken DAMN.


----------



## paelex (14. Mai 2012)

amane sickim ey^^


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (14. Mai 2012)

Bei mir bockt auch der Stream. Aber immerhin höre ich schon tolle Musik!


----------



## DeadBody666 (14. Mai 2012)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Bei mir bockt auch der Stream. Aber immerhin höre ich schon tolle Musik!


 
Ist ne ganz schön teure Soundtrack CD!
BTW: bei mir hauts auch noch nicht!!

EDIT: ES KLAPPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paelex (14. Mai 2012)

attacke jezze aba


----------



## DevilFFM (14. Mai 2012)

Schlimm genug, für die Leute die einfach nur offline zocken wollen, da so ein Geschiss gemacht wird.


----------



## paelex (14. Mai 2012)

2% weyyyyyy^^


----------



## wurzn (14. Mai 2012)

läuft!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoinkx (14. Mai 2012)

kann man eigentlich vpn aktivieren??


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also Rein ne va *plus* bedeutet: Nichts geht* mehr*.
> Das würde wiederum bedeutet, dass es mal ging
> 
> Oje, ich hab heut und morgen frei und werd mir darum D3 erst am Mittwoch zulegen, wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehe.
> Ich bin wohl zu alt für solche Hypes


 
Weiß ich schon. Ich hatte nur langeweile weil ich auf den Start gewartet habe und wollte irgendwas lustiges schreiben


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Er installiert ...


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

aber jetzt muss man trotzdem noch bis 0:01 Uhr warten bis man Spielen kann oder?


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Andime schrieb:


> aber jetzt muss man trotzdem noch bis 0:01 Uhr warten bis man Spielen kann oder?


Ja. Mit Pech sogar noch länger.


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

super, nochmal 3Stunden Laden.... kack Decryption error.

Edit: Puhh, nur 30Min er Checkt die alten dateien ab.. ^^


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja. Mit Pech sogar noch länger.


 so lange es auch nur ein paar minuten sind wie gerade, gehts ja noch


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Done. 

Das Spiel startet. Wenn man sich aber einloggen will im Hauptmenü, steht dort dass das Battlenet für Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren wurde.
Ein Versuch war es wert.


----------



## wurzn (14. Mai 2012)

dreck. konnte ne datei nicht öffnen. was ein scheiss verein


----------



## Paper2k7 (14. Mai 2012)

um 00:02 raucht eh erstma das b-net ab


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Paper2k7 schrieb:


> um 00:02 raucht eh erstma das b-net ab


Befürchte ich auch. Deshalb würde ich sagen, ihr alle hier loggt euch erst morgen Mittag ein oder so. 
Ich teste es bis dahin für euch.


----------



## Izzie1979 (14. Mai 2012)

Hmm ...ich hab folgendes Problem bei 41% der Installation krieg ich auf einmal die Fehlermeldung das die Installationsdisk ausgeworfen wurde.

Hab gar keine Installationsdisk weil Digital-Version....hat noch wer das Problem ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2012)

Izzie1979 schrieb:


> Hmm ...ich hab folgendes Problem bei 41% der Installation krieg ich auf einmal die Fehlermeldung das die Installationsdisk ausgeworfen wurde.
> 
> Hab gar keine Installationsdisk weil Digital-Version....hat noch wer das Problem ?


 Hat das vielleicht hiermit was zu tun? Diablo 3 - Achtung: Fehler in digitaler Spieleversion, neuer Installer und Update stehen bereit


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (14. Mai 2012)

So, es installiert! *Trommelwirbel* Die Spannung steigt

Eine kleine Frage in die Runde: Bei der Aktivierung des Spiels bei battle.net stand da bei mir: "Region: Global". Das hat aber nichts mit diesem "Global-Play" zu tun, welches erst später aktiviert wird, oder? Meine Freunde sind eh alle in Deutschland


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Befürchte ich auch. Deshalb würde ich sagen, ihr alle hier loggt euch erst morgen Mittag ein oder so.
> Ich teste es bis dahin für euch.


 
Nachdem ich ja schon etwas irritiert bin, dass ich das Spiel gerade im Saturn spontan erstanden habe, statt darauf zu warten, es mit einer Probeversion zu testen (sind ja sogar Schlüssel für zwei Testzugänge im Spiel enthalten), werde ich nun immerhin soviel Geduld aufbringen und bis 1:00h warten...mehr kann ich dir nicht zugestehen.


----------



## Eibenkind (14. Mai 2012)

Izzie1979 schrieb:


> Hmm ...ich hab folgendes Problem bei 41% der Installation krieg ich auf einmal die Fehlermeldung das die Installationsdisk ausgeworfen wurde.
> 
> Hab gar keine Installationsdisk weil Digital-Version....hat noch wer das Problem ?


 

<-- me to, ich installiere gerade zum 2. mal und ich habe den Downloader erst gerstern runtergeleden...

:edit: 2.Mal ist auch daneben gegangen     ( 41% )


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ja schon etwas irritiert bin, dass ich das Spiel gerade im Saturn spontan erstanden habe, statt darauf zu warten, es mit einer Probeversion zu testen (sind ja sogar Schlüssel für zwei Testzugänge im Spiel enthalten), werde ich nun immerhin soviel Geduld aufbringen und bis 1:00h warten...mehr kann ich dir nicht zugestehen.


Hehe, na immerhin. Ein schmales Zeitfenster, aber immerhin ein Vorsprung. 

Schön, dass du dich spontan dem weltweiten Gemetzel anschließt.


----------



## Izzie1979 (14. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hat das vielleicht hiermit was zu tun? Diablo 3 - Achtung: Fehler in digitaler Spieleversion, neuer Installer und Update stehen bereit


 
Nachdem das bekannt wurde habe ich mir alles neu runtergeladen. also denke ich mal kann es daran nicht liegen!!


----------



## wurzn (14. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hat das vielleicht hiermit was zu tun? Diablo 3 - Achtung: Fehler in digitaler Spieleversion, neuer Installer und Update stehen bereit


 
nein, mehrmals geladen, und installer läd auch keinen patch.


----------



## Eibenkind (14. Mai 2012)

...das aber auch immer etwas sein muss 
für mich sieht das mal wieder nach einem total unnötigen Kopierschutz aus...


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2012)

Optimus Prime: Wir sind hier....wir warten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer2 (14. Mai 2012)

Installation hat ohne Probleme funktioniert inkl. Musik und Slideshow. Hatte den Downloader schon seit gut zwei Wochen und gestern bloß noch einmal den neuen Downloader angeschmissen, um den bekannten Fehler zu beheben (er prüft alle bestehenden Dateien, wenn man das gleiche Verzeichniss wie vorher wählt, man muss lediglich ca. 65MB neu laden). Werde aber wohl erst morgen Abend nach der Arbeit mich dem Spiel dann widmen.


----------



## Izzie1979 (14. Mai 2012)

Naja lade den Installer nochmal neu runter...aber aktuell total beschissene Download-Rate

Haben VDSL50 und tu gerade mal mit Glück mit 1MB/sek runterladen...das ging schon mal deutlich schneller


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hehe, na immerhin. Ein schmales Zeitfenster, aber immerhin ein Vorsprung.
> 
> Schön, dass du dich spontan dem weltweiten Gemetzel anschließt.


 
Joa, mal schauen, Ende der Woche muss ich ja auch noch Herrn Payne dabei helfen zu metzeln. 

Ich musste einen neuen Battle.Net-Account erstellen...meine Wow-Zeit liegt scheinbar schon ewig lange zurück...aber sie versuchen es ja, einen wieder zu ködern mit einem Probezugang.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Optimus Prime: Wir sind hier....wir warten
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Am Ende gewöhnst Dich noch so daran und nimmst das dann als Windows-Hintergrundbild


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Am Ende gewöhnst Dich noch so daran und nimmst das dann als Windows-Hintergrundbild


Das Bild wird sich in seinen alten 15-Zoll Röhrenmonitor einbrennen.


----------



## RR47 (14. Mai 2012)

Die Installation lief tadelos von statten, bis zu dem Punkt, als es meine Festplatte zerschossen hat... 

'Noch jemand so viel SPASS und FREUDE wie ich and dem Spiel ?


----------



## Emke (14. Mai 2012)

Deine Festplatte hats zerschossen beim installieren? Tja die Platte wollte wohl ohne dich in die Hölle


----------



## willkeinen (14. Mai 2012)

Installiert ist es. Gezockt wird morgen, dann ausgiebig, aber in Maßen


----------



## Jego (14. Mai 2012)

1. Pre-Load Installation startet nicht richtig... (Kundendienst bitte kontakieren.)
2. Egal habs ja auch aufn Lapi geladen. Installation startet und läuft bis 41%, haben sie die CD ausgeworfen.
3. Kommt gleich lade mir grade nochmal den Client auf den Rechner...


----------



## DeadBody666 (14. Mai 2012)

@RR47: Du hast ne PN!


----------



## themako (14. Mai 2012)

Alles ohne jeglichen Probleme installiert und gepatcht!


----------



## Eibenkind (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich habe eben noch einmal den Patcher gestertet und obwohl keine dateien runtergeladen wurden bin ich jetzt bei 44%

*freu*.....


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

jo läuft, 54% bei mir. 2x downloader neu gestartet bis er alles hatte. obwohl beim ersten versuch 100% stillstnad war aber auch kein auto setup erschien.

Sound: Check
video Settings: Check
Game settings: None........


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Am Ende gewöhnst Dich noch so daran und nimmst das dann als Windows-Hintergrundbild


 nö, mein deus ex rainmeter bleibt  aber ich hab mir grad ein D3 shirt bestellt


----------



## z3ro22 (14. Mai 2012)

rofl wie süchtig seit ihr eigentlich ^^, ich warte bis samstag dann habe ich meine ruhe und bis dato kommen noch patches raus.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (14. Mai 2012)

Also bisher bin ich gut gelaunt. Das Saugen der Digi-Version hat heut nacht grad mal 6-7 Stunden gedauert, die Installation lief problemlos bis zur 100%. Da hat er zum Abschluss dann allerdings wegen irgendeiner Datei herumgemeckert und meinte, ich solle den Installer neu laden. Habe ich einfach mal sein lassen, weil das D3-Logo dennoch auf dem Desktop erschien.
Einmal geklickt hat der Installer dann die genannten 50MB geladen und im Anschluss konnte ich mir problemlos das Intro-Video ansehen, das mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Da kam gleich wieder diese besondere Atmosphäre auf.

Beim Einloggen kam dann freilich der 33er mit der Meldung bzgl. Wartungsarbeiten.
Auch bei erneutem Starten keine Fehlermeldungen.

Ich habe mir für heut abend ein festes Limit von 10 Versuchen gesetzt, danach gehe ich schlafen. In diesem Fall wird dann eben erst morgen nachmittag/abend gespielt.


----------



## Gsponk1 (14. Mai 2012)

kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen wie süchtig ich bin. Nach vier langen jahren warten und dann sinds nur noch ein paar stunden. laaaaaaaaaaaange stunden.


----------



## ReaperSoul (14. Mai 2012)

Hab auch schon 2 Shirts im Schrank, Tyrael und Diablo.  echt nice die teile.


----------



## Eibenkind (14. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> rofl wie süchtig seit ihr eigentlich ^^, ich warte bis samstag dann habe ich meine ruhe und bis dato kommen noch patches raus.


 
Sucht? es ist vielmehr als eine Sucht, DIABLO ist eine Lebenseinstellung 

P.S.: nachsem ich den Patcher nochmal drüberlaufen lassen habe hat die installation prima geklappt! Also alle die die Fehlermeldung wegen der Disc´s haben, einfach nochmal patchen wie hier beschrieben
Neue Downloader für Englisch und Deutsch - Diablo III
dann wird alles gut 

wir sehen uns um 0:00    frohes Schlachten euch allen !!


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Alles drin, alles drauf .. jetzt nur noch warten bis 0.00  bin echt mal gespannt, ob die Server den Auflauf aushalten können *g*


----------



## Cicero (14. Mai 2012)

Na da freue ich mich doch morgen schon auf die ganzen Beiträge hier nach dem Motto "Sch*** EA", Spiel wird nicht aktiviert, Server sind down, blablabla....

Wünsche allen heute Nacht etwas Besonnenheit  und habt bitte im Hinterkopf: Heute wollen Hundertausende Spieler gleichzeitig das,was ihr auch wollt. Es ist nur natürlich, dass es heute Nacht zu Problemen kommen wird!

cicero


----------



## Belgium (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich höre es auch schon...wie alle meckern, weil es nicht auf Anhieb klappt...hab mal gelesen bei Diablo läuft eh alles besser als bei SWTOR und Co...Nadann, eure Zuversicht möchte man dann haben...


----------



## thetimm (14. Mai 2012)

Nabend. Also die Installation hat super geklappt. Danach habe ich mir das Intro angeschaut, auch super. Im Hauptbildschirm kann ich allerdings den Mauszeiger nicht bewegen. Mein Accountname und mein Kennwort kann ich eintippen aber nicht bestätigen, sprich Enter wird nicht angenommen. Ist das normal? Sprich eine Sperre da man erst um 00.01 spielen kann?


----------



## brock (14. Mai 2012)

thetimm schrieb:


> Nabend. Also die Installation hat super geklappt. Danach habe ich mir das Intro angeschaut, auch super. Im Hauptbildschirm kann ich allerdings den Mauszeiger nicht bewegen. Mein Accountname und mein Kennwort kann ich eintippen aber nicht bestätigen, sprich Enter wird nicht angenommen. Ist das normal? Sprich eine Sperre da man erst um 00.01 spielen kann?


 
ne, kann mich anmelden.
kommt halt nur fehler 33 ^^ also noch warten *schrei heul*


----------



## Cadel (14. Mai 2012)

Hätte ich mal die AboPrämie pünktlich bekommen, danke PCG...-.-


----------



## BlutEngel (14. Mai 2012)

@timm
nein das problem habe ich nicht bei mir kann ich die maus ganz normal bewegen


----------



## thetimm (14. Mai 2012)

brock schrieb:


> ne, kann mich anmelden.
> kommt halt nur fehler 33 ^^ also noch warten *schrei heul*


 
das ja mist ^^


----------



## Exiitus (14. Mai 2012)

laut battle.net Serverstatus - Diablo III sind die asiatischen server schon online...


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Cadel schrieb:


> Hätte ich mal die AboPrämie pünktlich bekommen, danke PCG...-.-


Bleib freundlich Freundchen... ist halt Post Sache. Die hälfte der Leute die wartet wird eh geknickt sein, da die Server zu 100% down gehen bei dem Ansturm. Also bleib flauschig,... warte dein Game ab und , du wirst ohne probleme loslegen können.


----------



## Cadel (14. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Bleib freundlich Freundchen... ist halt Post Sache. Die hälfte der Leute die wartet wird eh geknickt sein, da die Server zu 100% down gehen bei dem Ansturm. Also bleib flauschig,... warte dein Game ab und , du wirst ohne probleme loslegen können.


 
 Recht hast du, klang vllt negativer als es wirklich gemeint war...wenigstens gibts ja nen neuen podcast....


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Cadel schrieb:


> Recht hast du, klang vllt negativer als es wirklich gemeint war...wenigstens gibts ja nen neuen podcast....


jau, viel spass beim hören


----------



## Andime (14. Mai 2012)

Exiitus schrieb:


> laut battle.net Serverstatus - Diablo III sind die asiatischen server schon online...


 
*Ironie an* Cool!! dann kann man ja um 0:00 Uhr im Auktionshaus direkt Gold Kaufen *Ironie aus*


----------



## Nightbird (14. Mai 2012)

geht's bei Euch? Bei mir hängt's seit 3 Stunden beim Updaten der Setup files. Sowohl von cd als auch englische digi client gehen noch nicht


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (14. Mai 2012)

bei mir ging alles ohne irgendwelche probleme. Ggf. einfach mal ins offiziele Forum (und am besten NICHT das deutsche), da sind Lösungen für die verschiedensten Probleme.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Mai 2012)

100!


----------



## Nightbird (14. Mai 2012)

ok ich probier es mal da. danke


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Nightbird schrieb:


> geht's bei Euch? Bei mir hängt's seit 3 Stunden beim Updaten der Setup files. Sowohl von cd als auch englische digi client gehen noch nicht


Kein Plan .. bei mir war es ne Sache von 7 min, dann war alles drauf. Habs 17.15 fertig fehabt.


----------



## Nightbird (14. Mai 2012)

bei mir geht gar nix. der hängt immer bei der Aktualisierung. Der beta client lief ohne Probleme


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Kein Plan .. bei mir war es ne Sache von 7 min, dann war alles drauf. Habs 17.15 fertig fehabt.


 Vielleicht liegt es daran ob mann schon seit Jahren ein Konto bei Blizz hat?


----------



## Nightbird (14. Mai 2012)

ich hab's: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4008681434
Hinweis für Betatester: 
Stellt bitte sicher, dass der Betaclient vollständig entfernt wurde, bevor ihr versucht, Diablo III zu installieren. Der Betaclient könnte versuchen, den vollständigen Client zu installieren, was zu ungeahnten Ergebnissen führen könnte – KRAWUMM! Vergewissert euch daher, dass der Battle.net-Ordner entfernt wurde. Da dieses Verzeichnis versteckt ist, stellt bitte in den Ordneroptionen des Windows-Explorers ein, dass versteckte Ordner und Dateien angezeigt werden.

Der Ordner befindet sich hier:

Windows XP: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alle Benutzer\Anwendungsdateien\Battle.net

Windows Vista/7: C:\ProgramData\Battle.net

Mac: /Benutzer/Für alle Benutzer/Battle.net

Startet den Installer erneut, nachdem ihr den Ordner entfernt habt.


----------



## hening18 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich kanns schon spielen habe es ohne pronlemme activiert bekommen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Mai 2012)

jojo du kannst noch nicht mal deutsch dicker


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jojo du kannst noch nicht mal deutsch dicker


Was hast du denn für pronlemme?


----------



## megarottzer (14. Mai 2012)

kann jemand so nett sein und mir ein diablo3 gästepass geben 
hab immer noch kein besuch vom postboten gehabt


----------



## hening18 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß Ich habe mich zufrüh gefreut ich dachte die Meldung mit dem der Tag ist noch nicht erreicht kommt schon bei der Activierung.

Ich war im Titelmenü nur hatte ich mich noch nicht versucht anzumelden,

Und Liebe Pcgames Redaktion wenn Ihr noch mehr Werbung auf die Seite schmeißt habe ich bald keine lust mehr das dauert wenn mann auf dem Land eine nicht so schnelle verbindung hat ewig bis da mall ruhe reingekommen ist Ich weiß geld verdienen müsst Ihr auch aber  es nervt echt ohne ende wenn hier ständig irgend welche werbung auftaucht.


----------



## Theory (14. Mai 2012)

hening18 schrieb:


> Und Liebe Pcgames Redaktion wenn Ihr noch mehr Werbung auf die Seite schmeißt habe ich bald keine lust mehr das dauert wenn mann auf dem Land eine nicht so schnelle verbindung hat ewig bis da mall ruhe reingekommen ist Ich weiß geld verdienen müsst Ihr auch aber  es nervt echt ohne ende wenn hier ständig irgend welche werbung auftaucht.


 
Schonmal was von AdBlock oder Noscript gehört??


Man warum verdammt muss ich morgen zur Schule, es sollte morgen einen internationalen Feiertag geben - alle haben frei!


----------



## DeadBody666 (14. Mai 2012)

megarottzer schrieb:


> kann jemand so nett sein und mir ein diablo3 gästepass geben
> hab immer noch kein besuch vom postboten gehabt




@megarottzer: hast ne pn!!!!


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

Hmm, dann frage ich auch mal nach nem Gästepass bitte. Meine Version wurde heute erst aus England versandt...


----------



## meth0d (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hmm, dann frage ich auch mal nach nem Gästepass bitte. Meine Version wurde heute erst aus England versandt...


 
haste bei amazon bestellt? kann gut das es doch schon morgen abend kommt, da die meistens direkt aus deutschland liefern...

darauf hoffe ich zumindest  angegeben ist 18may aber für ~35€ will ich da nicht meckern 

edit: mit dem gästepass ist es doch nur möglich bis zu skeleton king zu zocken oder?


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

meth0d schrieb:


> haste bei amazon bestellt? kann gut das es doch schon morgen abend kommt, da die meistens direkt aus deutschland liefern...
> 
> darauf hoffe ich zumindest  angegeben ist 18may aber für ~35€ will ich da nicht meckern



Yop, habe ich, aber durch die doofe Feiertagskonstelation komme ich frühestens Freitag an meine Post  (wird wo abgegeben und  hat erst Freitag wieder offen da ich morgen spät nach Hause komme).

Hehe, ich hab 41 Euro bezahlt^^ (inkl. Versand)


----------



## meth0d (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Yop, habe ich, aber durch die doofe Feiertagskonstelation komme ich frühestens Freitag an meine Post  (wird wo abgegeben und  hat erst Freitag wieder offen da ich morgen spät nach Hause komme).
> 
> Hehe, ich hab 41 Euro bezahlt^^ (inkl. Versand)


 
ok das ist natürlich mies


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2012)

Alles fertig.
Auch aktuelle Treiber installt, man weiß ja nie. 

Chipstüten sind genug da, Weingummi auch. Cola und Kaffee reicht für paar Tage.

Jetzt kann der Server gespammt werden. Falls sich Blizzard traut die Online zu bringen.


----------



## archwizard80 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich welcher Serveransturm grösser ist. Der beim launch von WoW Cataclysm oder der heute....


----------



## jairidian (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hmm, dann frage ich auch mal nach nem Gästepass bitte. Meine Version wurde heute erst aus England versandt...


 
Du hast ne PN


----------



## CoolerZauberer (14. Mai 2012)

Das klingt für mich alles so befremdlich ... diese Mod ist noch erlaubt, die andere schon nicht mehr - ab 17 Uhr darf man installieren - ab Mitternacht erst spielen ... 

Wo ist die Zeit geblieben, in der man ein Spiel im Laden gekauft hat und dann damit machen durfte was, wann und wo man wollte?


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

jairidian schrieb:


> Du hast ne PN



Danke


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2012)

Also alle sagen, und nicht nur Blizzard das sie sowas noch nicht erlebt haben. Also speziell auch der Vorverkauf. Dagegen ist Cata ein Wackelpudding gegen.


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

Errr, es wäre echt lieb wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass geben würde. Jeridan hats versucht, war aber leider ein falscher Pass (Für WOW  )


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, es wäre echt lieb wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass geben würde. Jeridan hats versucht, war aber leider ein falscher Pass (Für WOW  )


 wenn du bis morgen nachmittag keinen hast, meld dich nochmal bei mir.


----------



## Belgium (14. Mai 2012)

Spannung! Keine halbe Stunde mehr...


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, es wäre echt lieb wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass geben würde. Jeridan hats versucht, war aber leider ein falscher Pass (Für WOW  )


yo ruf bei mich an, hab dir ne persöhnliche Nachricht geschickt.


----------



## 666Shagrath666 (14. Mai 2012)

Ohje ich bin jetzt so dermaßen aufgeregt


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank an alle die mir helfen wollten. Habe jetzt einen Key der funzt^^


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie hab ich auf einmal keinen Bock mehr auf Diablo 3. 
Ich glaube ich geh jetzt pennen ...


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Vielen dank an alle die mir helfen wollten. Habe jetzt einen Key der funzt^^


 Alles klar, good Luck


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich auf einmal keinen Bock mehr auf Diablo 3.
> Ich glaube ich geh jetzt pennen ...


 
Hätt ich ein bier würde ich das trinken und auch pennen gehen, aber so werde ich mich wohl oder über mit DIABLO 3 (*lechz*) zufrieden geben müssen


----------



## Spongebob27 (14. Mai 2012)

10 min noch dann gehts endlich los


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich auf einmal keinen Bock mehr auf Diablo 3.
> Ich glaube ich geh jetzt pennen ...


Nacht digga, wer dich beim zocken in meine Gebete mit einbeziehen


----------



## Vordack (14. Mai 2012)

Spongebob27 schrieb:


> 10 min noch dann gehts endlich los



Ich wollte gerade  auffordern eine Zeit wann die Server On gehen zu tippen.

Ich tippe... 0:08.


----------



## powermax90 (14. Mai 2012)

noch 8 MINUTEN!!!!! WTF 10 JAHRE WARTEZEIT ENDLICH VORBEI... KANN ES DENN WAHR SEIN?^^


----------



## Cityboy (14. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hätt ich ein bier würde ich das trinken und auch pennen gehen, aber so werde ich mich wohl oder über mit DIABLO 3 (*lechz*) zufrieden geben müssen


Muhaha, ich hab sowohl das Eine als auch das Andere... also prost und gutes gelingen


----------



## powermax90 (14. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Muhaha, ich hab sowohl das Eine als auch das Andere... also prost und gutes gelingen


 
LEIDER GEIL, noch 1 Minute... bitte Server sei online!


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Muhaha, ich hab sowohl das Eine als auch das Andere... also prost und gutes gelingen



Ich habe was anderes (denkeanherboysnamen) 

T Minus 0 Minutes and counting...


----------



## Exiitus (15. Mai 2012)

"die server sind momentan ausgelastet, versuchen sie es später erneut" ^^


----------



## willkeinen (15. Mai 2012)

Server ausgelastet^^ ich warte noch ab


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft werden gerade Raketen abgefeuert und Sektkorken knallen .. die Menschen liegen sich in den Armen. Es ist schöner als Silvester.

Väter umarmen ihre Söhne, Mütter herzen ihre Töchter, Moslems umarmen Juden und die Autos fahren hupend über die Straßen.

Nein:
Bei mir steht immer noch "Wartungsarbeiten".  So wie gestern und vorgestern.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

"The servers are busy at this time. Error 37"


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

iwann geht es schon auch wenn die arbeit bald ruft^^


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habe was anderes (denkeanherboysnamen)


 
Kräutertee? 

So, ich hab nun Chips und Selters und freue mich mal so auf den Nerdrage und die News das der Server geschmolzen ist


----------



## Tuklov (15. Mai 2012)

Server ausgelastet... entweder verabschiede ich mich von der Internetkontrolle oder ich baue ein System auf, was allen die Möglichkeit zum Spielen gibt. 

In anderen Bereichen heißt es dann: Geld zurück.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Warum kriege ich denn immer den Fehler 33? Ihr kriegt alle Fehler 37? 
Das macht mir Angst.


----------



## Belgium (15. Mai 2012)

Jaja, früher war alles besser, CD/DVD ins Laufwerk geschoben, paar Minuten installiert und meistens/im Ideal Fall lief Spiel direkt. Aber, nein dank dem Onlinequark, läuft es doch nicht so rund und ich bin froh nicht dabei zu sein.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, genauso klar,dass nicht alles rund laufen wird, war, dass dann die Leute kommen die sagen "ich hab es doch gewusst".^^
Wir wussten es alle. Aber versuchen es dennoch. Warum denn nicht?


----------



## Mr-DIG (15. Mai 2012)

Wechselt bei mir immer zwischen Fehler 37 und 75. ^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Tja, ich denke mit zocken wirds heute nix mehr... wharscheinlich stehen wir uns hier alle selbst im weg, da es alle gleichzeitig probieren und somit ein riesen Stau entsteht. 
Naja dann eben erst morgen, ich geh jetz pennen.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Hab gelesen, dass das mit Fehler 33 mit der Beta zu tun haben könnte.
Aber ich glaube ich hab die gelöscht. Weiß jedenfalls nicht mehr, wo ich die gespeichert haben könnte. 

Naja, scheint ja generell nicht zu funzen....


----------



## Cityboy (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin zwar im Game, aber es stottert mehr als das es läuft,..... glaub da bleib ich vorerst bei meinem Bier, und versuche morgen mein Ding abzuziehen 
Viel spass und gutes gelingen euch allen


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

das brauch man auch^^


----------



## Mr-DIG (15. Mai 2012)

Aufm Asien-Server sagt er keine Lizenz. Amerika-Server Wartungsarbeiten... 

Naja wenigstens diese Abfrage funktioniert...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar wieviel wert blizzard auf die kundschaft legt  
selbst frogster konnte nen 1A launch mit tera hinlegen vor 2 wochen mit minimalen wartezeiten


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

OKay, das mit Fehler 33 lag daran, dass ich als Server-Region  noch "Amerika" eingestellt hatte. Das war die Einstellung aus der Beta, die er übernommen hat.
Jetzt scheint er es gebacken zu kriegen .. mal abwarten.

EDIT:
Jetzt krieg ich immerhin schon mal ne Zeitüberschreitung.


----------



## Belgium (15. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten bin ich froh über Erfahrungsberichte, wie es so ist und ob es sich lohnt, achja Mothman ich bin Nostradamus für Arme.  (achja zum Bericht ich warte mal bis Freitag, dann sind Wogen geglättet und so, hoffe ich für Euch).


----------



## AtomNOOB (15. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Tja, ich denke mit zocken wirds heute nix mehr... wharscheinlich stehen wir uns hier alle selbst im weg, da es alle gleichzeitig probieren und somit ein riesen Stau entsteht.
> Naja dann eben erst morgen, ich geh jetz pennen.


 Dito, wie schon bei BF3 und Syrim ein absoluter Reinfall. Liebe Entwickler hört endlich auf mit diesem blöden Release Wahnsinn. Es wird doch eh nichts! Es war doch vorher absehbar, das ein paar mehr das Spiel um 0 Uhr anspielen wollen. Sagt bitte nicht: "Mit diesem Ansturm war nicht zu rechnen..." Wie gesagt, fragt mal die Kollegen von BF3 und co   Schade um die Stunden, die ich schon längst im bett liegen könnte. Spielspaß aktuell -10.


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

ist doch lustig so unterhalten wir uns und zocken net nur


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

paelex schrieb:


> ist doch lustig so unterhalten wir uns und zocken net nur


Jetzt raff ich auch den Multiplayer-Aspekt von Diablo 3. 
Im Grunde ist das ein Social-Game.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar wieviel wert blizzard auf die kundschaft legt
> selbst frogster konnte nen 1A launch mit tera hinlegen vor 2 wochen mit minimalen wartezeiten


 
Milchmädchen Rechnung, Sie haben es geschafft nen Kasten Bier mit nem Smart von A nach B zu bringen
Blizzard muss gerade mit nem LuxusLiner nen ganzen Fußballstadion von A nach B transportieren. ;D


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

so schauts auf wollten die net was neues machn ?


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Das Blöde ist: Wenn es wirklich mal einer schafft da rein zu kommen, werden wir von dem so schnell nichts mehr hören. 

Ich frage mich bei sowas immer: WER kommt da rein? Ich jedenfalls nie.


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

ach ich melde mich scjon ^^ vorallem sind se dann neidisch


----------



## Mr-DIG (15. Mai 2012)

Schaut mal hier...

Serverstatus - Diablo III

... kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln bis alles läuft. 

Die Asia-Server laufen ja schon seit ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist: Wenn es wirklich mal einer schafft da rein zu kommen, werden wir von dem so schnell nichts mehr hören.
> 
> Ich frage mich bei sowas immer: WER kommt da rein? Ich jedenfalls nie.


 
Du heißt eben nicht Boris Becker, denn der kommt überall rein


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Mr-DIG schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier...


Na jeil ...



> Du heißt eben nicht Boris Becker, denn der kommt überall rein


Meinst du die Dreckssau zockt schon?^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Milchmädchen Rechnung, Sie haben es geschafft nen Kasten Bier mit nem Smart von A nach B zu bringen
> Blizzard muss gerade mit nem LuxusLiner nen ganzen Fußballstadion von A nach B transportieren. ;D


 
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status

dafür sind die server alle auch sowas von gecrashed ;D


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

die angaben sind auch wieda interpretierbar^^


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

wo ist nur die hintertür fürs spiel? ich finde sie enfach net -.-


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du heißt eben nicht Boris Becker, denn der kommt überall rein


 
ja, aber wo bekommt man heute noch so ne AOL-CD her? 
jetzt mal ne Frage an die Jugend, kennt ich noch die AOL-CDs?


----------



## Eibenkind (15. Mai 2012)

ich hab hier noch eine  sind die inzwischen was wert?


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne Frage an die Jugend, kennt ich noch die AOL-CDs?


Die Jugend von heute kennt doch nicht mal mehr CDs...


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Und doch noch nciht im Bett  ich habs ja geahnt, dass ichs nicht aushalte. Jetz schlürf ich Tee und hoff, dass die Server wieder on gehen. Schon erstaunlich, etwa 25minuten haben se stand gehalten dann waren se am Sack hi hi  
Hmm, und derweil geh ich andere Seiten besuchen zu denen mich ein Avatar eines gewissen Nutzers hier animiert hat. Bis bald...


----------



## Andime (15. Mai 2012)

So bin auch weg für heute. 
Dann fang ich halt morgen gemütlich an

wünsch euch noch viel glück
und könnt ja mal schreiben wann ihr rein gekommen seid


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

.... dann versuchen alle es morgen und kommen wieda net rein^^


----------



## paelex (15. Mai 2012)

außer hartz 4 empfänger die habn ja zeit


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Hmm, und derweil geh ich andere Seiten besuchen zu denen mich ein Avatar eines gewissen Nutzers hier animiert hat. Bis bald...


Ja, Enisras Avatar ist wirklich inspirierend.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

den witz versteh ich nicht


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, Enisras Avatar ist wirklich inspirierend.



 Ich mag ja Katzen, aber nicht SO!  

Hmm... na war ja ein klasse Start für Blizz. Das es holprig wird dachte ich mir ja, aber das die Server nach kürzester Zeit den Geist aufgeben ist schon ein wenig erbärmlich, oder?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber wo bekommt man heute noch so ne AOL-CD her?
> jetzt mal ne Frage an die Jugend, kennt ich noch die AOL-CDs?


 
Ich glaub die hab ich noch irgendwo rumfliegen. Hatte zwar nie AOL, aber  früher waren die ständig in irgendwelchen Zeitungen drin 



Mothman schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute kennt doch nicht mal mehr CDs...


 
Da ist es nur als *C*orrect *D*öner bekannt


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> den witz versteh ich nicht


Hehe. 

....

Ich glaube so oft wie heute und morgen wird das Wort "Sammelklage" nie wieder geschrieben.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

SERVER SIND ON!
Serverstatus - Diablo III

EDIT:
Krieg aber immer noch Fehler 37^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Server sidn wieder up!!!


----------



## Eibenkind (15. Mai 2012)

bin drin   *FREU*


----------



## ganderc (15. Mai 2012)

Bin Drin!


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Dann loggt euch mal wieder aus und macht Platz für Onkel Mothman.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich mag ja Katzen, aber nicht SO!
> 
> Hmm... na war ja ein klasse Start für Blizz. Das es holprig wird dachte ich mir ja, aber das die Server nach kürzester Zeit den Geist aufgeben ist schon ein wenig erbärmlich, oder?!


 
naja, relativ gesehen war das eh mit Ansage, weil natürlich _alle _sich einloggen wollen
Und irgendwo greift auch die Alte WoW-Weißheit und gleichzeitig auch die Hoffnung für die Armen Leute hier:

_Never Play on the Launch Day_


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Keine Chance da rein zu kommen...


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Bei 2 Spielen war ich beim Lauch dabei, komischerweise beide vom Schneesturm


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

YEAH! Bin drin!  
Wer hätte das gedacht. 

Wir sehen uns dann in 2 Wochen wieder, Leute! Bis dann ...


----------



## DeadBody666 (15. Mai 2012)

Bin drin! Muhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> YEAH! Bin drin!
> Wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann in 2 Wochen wieder, Leute! Bis dann ...


 Warum kommen auf einmal alle rein? Bei mir lefft da goornix!


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Mai 2012)

Will auch! Geh endlich weg du Fehler 37!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> YEAH! Bin drin!
> Wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann in 2 Wochen wieder, Leute! Bis dann ...


 
Da bist du mir total in die Quere gekommen...ich war doch um 1:00h dran.


----------



## Mr-DIG (15. Mai 2012)

Dito. Bin jetzt auch endlich drin...


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Ich geh jetzt lesen.

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt lesen.
> 
> Gutes Nächtle


 Und ich gehe Zähne putzen. 

Oh, das hat was gebracht...bin drin, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Mai 2012)

Bin jetzt auch drin


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und ich gehe Zähne putzen.
> 
> Oh, das hat was gebracht...bin drin, wie man*n* so schön sagt.


Fixed.


----------



## Riesenhummel (15. Mai 2012)

Eine bodenlose frecheit was sich Blizzard da erlaubt hat. Mehrere Stunden Warteueit und dann wird man gekickt? Da solte man meinen das sie es nach all den Jahren endlich mal auf die reihe bekommen einen Start ordentlich ablaufen zu lassen und dan das? Und da braucht mir keiner zu komen das sie nicht mit dem Ansturm gerechnet haben. die wussten genau, wie viele Vorbestellungen es gab und konnten auch kalkulieren wie viele sich das Spiel noch so kaufen würden. Immerhin war es eines der meist erwarteten Spiele. In meinen Augen ist das Inkompetenz. Hauptsache Spiel verkauft und eine internetverbindung ist nötig. ob die leute Spielen können ist denen wohl scheißegal. F*** you Blizzard!


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Eine bodenlose frecheit was sich Blizzard da erlaubt hat. Mehrere Stunden Warteueit und dann wird man gekickt? Da solte man meinen das sie es nach all den Jahren endlich mal auf die reihe bekommen einen Start ordentlich ablaufen zu lassen und dan das? Und da braucht mir keiner zu komen das sie nicht mit dem Ansturm gerechnet haben. die wussten genau, wie viele Vorbestellungen es gab und konnten auch kalkulieren wie viele sich das Spiel noch so kaufen würden. Immerhin war es eines der meist erwarteten Spiele. In meinen Augen ist das Inkompetenz. Hauptsache Spiel verkauft und eine internetverbindung ist nötig. ob die leute Spielen können ist denen wohl scheißegal. F*** you Blizzard!


 
Überhaupt keine Frechheit, sondern der Lauf der Dinge, so war es immer, so ist es und so wird es immer sein. Merke: es ist absolut sinnlos die Server für den Release Day aufzustocken der es so einen Ansturm NIE WIEDER geben wird.

Ach ja, heute morgen konnte ich mich problemlos vor der Arbeit einloggen, und es ruckelte glaube ich kaum (bin nur 10 Meter gelaufen).


----------

